# Both Dragon sub completed



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I had to buy some replacement decal number for the USS Chicago and they came yesterday so I finished up the Chicago today and the subs are ready for delivery to my friend. I have never built a sub at this level of work and actually only built one previously when I was about 10, a long time ago. So here is the new one and then both together.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those look cool. I like sub kits and have built a few over the years. As a kid I loved the Aurora U Boat. Never got any of the Dragon boats but yours look great.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Submarines are one of my favorite subjects, and both of yours came out real nice.


----------

